# Akc Chessie pups



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Both parents proven gun dogs. Genetically tested and few claws removed. These will be some very athletic pups. Contact me for details.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll trade you one 2 1/2 year old kuckleheaded chessie for a pup... ;-)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'll trade you one 2 1/2 year old kuckleheaded chessie for a pup... ;-)


You are about half way to getting over the knucklehead stage.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'll trade you one 2 1/2 year old kuckleheaded chessie for a pup...


Wonderful


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a Chessie Lab cross. Dang fine dog...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> Both parents proven gun dogs. Genetically tested and few claws removed. These will be some very athletic pups. Contact me for details.


 How much and what do you have male or females?? Where are you located. If you would send me a message with your number I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------

